# unable to record audio in 64 bit system using 32 bit application



## sandeepvarma (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am facing a problem when i was trying to record the audio from 64 bit system using our product(it was developed on 32 bit application) i am unable to record the audio. it was working fine in a 32 bit system. and when we change the target to 64 bit system and installed on a 64 bit system the entire application was working fine except the audio recording. as it is very important for our application i am unable to move further to release to client. Please do the needful ASAP. thanks in Advance ...


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Re-compile on 64bit?

Danny


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

If that isn't enough, you may have to check that you're not calling an external OS function which has been depreciated in the 64 bit version of Windows.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Ent said:


> ...check that you're not calling an external OS function which has been depreciated in the 64 bit version of Windows.


Or is named differently in 64bit.

EDIT: More likely to be an addressing issue though, audio can get pretty big.

Danny


----------



## sandeepvarma (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Danny,

Yes it was compiled in 64 bit and no name has been changed differently in 64 bit. we developed that product using SCSF architecture in c#. we deployed the product in 64 bit by using click once deployment and change the target platform to "x86" which is supported in 64 bit. Everything is working fine except the audio recording. Please Help me out on this


----------



## sandeepvarma (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Josiah,
We are not calling any external OS function. still it was not working. there was no such error like audio not supported. the recording was going well but we are not able to hear it back what we have recorded and i doubt whether the voice was recording or not..


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

How do you know the recording was going well? 
Why don't you compile a temporary version which dumps the recording to a sound file. Then you can know for sure at what point the problem is appearing.

Also, are you sure it's an issue with a 64 bit OS? It could conceivably be any other difference between the two machines, including differences in their hardware & drivers.


I think that what Danny meant isn't that you changed the names of functions that you're calling, but that Microsoft changed the names of the dlls, locations or functions that they make available.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Ent said:


> I think that what Danny meant isn't that you changed the names of functions that you're calling, but that Microsoft changed the names of the dlls, locations or functions that they make available.


Correct... Micro$oft API's tend to be fairly verbose.

Danny


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

sandeepvarma said:


> ...there was no such error like audio not supported. the recording was going well but we are not able to hear it back what we have recorded and i doubt whether the voice was recording or not...


You need to be a bit more diagnostic than this I'm afraid. "It's not working" doesn't really help... For example, possible solutions to this problem might include:

Are the speakers turned on? - Might sound stupid but it's the first thing to check.
Is the sound muted?
Has someone plugged in headphones?
 and so on
Might sound stupid to say it, but these are the first things I'd check. Then:
Have you tried it on different machines?
Is your test machine fully up to date?
Are you using the latest version of the library?
Are there any similar issues raised on the forums for the library?
You need to narrow it down to an issue with your software, so rule out everything else first.

Danny


----------

